# Maxigrip Studs



## naterade (Nov 30, 2008)

Anyone use these? Looks a lot easier to install but seems like they're more likely to pull out than the through-track studs.

http://www.maxigripstore.com/maxigrip-ice-studs-hm18/


----------



## STG8008 (Sep 14, 2011)

You screw those in the track lug, never used them, dont know anyone who has, Camoplast makes a track with them already installed, beleive its called the Ice Ripper.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

You would be better off to use Kold Kutters for atv tires. They screw into the lugs on atv tires. 

That is basically what those things are but Kold Kutters are cheaper.


----------



## naterade (Nov 30, 2008)

ended up ordering woody's carbide push through. this thing is worse than the boat. 

so far... hyfax, carbides, tunnel protectors, bulkhead protectors, studs, stud drill bit, stud template, backers, trailer, registration for trailer, registration for sled, safety course for son, two helmets, quick releases for helmets, tow bar for shanty, mounting hardware for auger, and more to go i'm sure.

so much for finding an old, decent sled to pull the shanty without dumping too much into it


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Dude you should talk to members on here. I bet I could have saved you money. Like stud template, mount for auger, hitch and tow bar for shanty.


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

:lol: i started with a little 79 enticer 250 and now I've got a trail sled and have spent probably close to $2700 since I started from "Just a cheap ice fishing sled"
Not including fuel to ride. What an expensive addiction but it's better than drugs!! :Lol:


----------

